# Auction



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Check this out, lots of cool vintage electrical stuff, some pretty historic. 

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/catalog.asp?aid=79376&ipp=100&sort=0


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Zog said:


> Check this out, lots of cool vintage electrical stuff, some pretty historic.
> 
> https://www.proxibid.com/asp/catalog.asp?aid=79376&ipp=100&sort=0


Good stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

LOL, Apple NeXT Cube PC from 1988, $1400 Euros (about $1900). I don't think they cost that much new.








I remember going to a liquidation sale years ago in San Jose to get some office furniture, I think they were giving those things away as door prizes just for showing up...

Yet this cool 1932 pedal car,








is still at only 180 Euros (about $245)

Nerds and their money...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

That nixie tube calculator is badass.


----------

